

Show HN: Apper - Node.js framework for restful, real-time single page apps - asyncanup
https://github.com/asyncanup/apper/

======
asyncanup
Because Express isn't enough. It lacks structure and conventions.

Apper provides:

\- Much needed structure to server-side code with strong conventions

\- Reliable directory hierarchy for code based on REST end-points

\- Design for real-time right off the bat

\- Transparent minification & bundling for single page apps

Apper lets you create bigger apps by using smaller independent chunks as
subapps. Simply place individual subapps anywhere in the directory hierarchy,
and they get exposed under a relative base URL.

Nested subapps are totally cool and highly encouraged. In fact, simply by
moving a subapp directory to another directory updates the exposed relative
URL of that subapp. No frills.

PS: Posting to Hacker News for the first time, always been an anonymous
reader. Would love some constructive comments about where to take this
framework thing forward :)

